# WAGO PWM-Signal mit 750-670



## Inerax (10 November 2015)

Liebe Leut,

ich möchte mit einer WAGO 750-670 ein PWM-Signal erzeugen und damit einen Modellbau-Servo ansteuern.
Meine Fragen hierzu:
1. Das Modul hat 2 Ausgänge. Kann ich damit 2 PWM unabhängig erzeugen? Abgriff an Klemme A1 sowie an Klemme B1?
2. Mit welcher Logik geht das? In der Stepper_02.lib ist zwar ein  Baustein vorhanden MC1_PWM_Mode, dieser ist aber offensichtlich für  kompliziertere Aufgaben vorgesehen. D.h. dessen Beschaltung ist mir  völlig unkla.
3. Wie teile ich der Baugruppe überhapt mit, dass sie als PWM arbeiten soll?
4. Ich benötige nur Voragaben:  Ein/Aus -  Frequenz (i.A. 50 Hz) - Pulsweite (i.A. 1,0 ms ... 2,0 ms)
5. Oder kann man auf einen anderen Baustein (z.B. aus der Regelungswelt) zurückgreifen? Aber wie geht das mit der Adressierung?

Oh, wenn jemand dazu ne Anhnung hätte...
Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Inerax (10 November 2015)

*Noch einen Dateianhang hinzugefügt ...*

Noch einen Dateianhang hinzugefügt ...

Anhang anzeigen PWM mit WAGO 750-670.pdf


----------



## Caroli (12 November 2015)

Die erste Frage kann ich Dir beantworten:
Die Klemme hat nur einen Kanal. Nur das Signal von A und B ist um 90° Versetzt (für Schrittmotoren).


----------



## Inerax (12 November 2015)

Caroli schrieb:


> Die erste Frage kann ich Dir beantworten:
> Die Klemme hat nur einen Kanal. Nur das Signal von A und B ist um 90° Versetzt (für Schrittmotoren).



Ach so. Danke.


----------



## computershooter (15 November 2015)

modelbau ist meistens nur 5 volt, und PWM ist kein SERVO. 
ein 5 volt signal mit 2 ms laufzeit ist nicht im program, aber mit umwegen ist es moglich mit den stepper, die aber viel zu schwer ist fur ein modelbau.

ich wurde arduino benutzen, das ist billger und kleiner.
ich benutze die arduino ofter als umsetzer zwischen die PLC und die machine.
ich mache aus anaolg signal vom PLC ein PWM fur steuerung von ventile.
die moderne version geht uber ethernet mit wago PLC und raspberry pie


----------



## Inerax (16 November 2015)

computershooter schrieb:


> modelbau ist meistens nur 5 volt, und PWM ist kein SERVO.
> ein 5 volt signal mit 2 ms laufzeit ist nicht im program, aber mit umwegen ist es moglich mit den stepper, die aber viel zu schwer ist fur ein modelbau.
> 
> ich wurde arduino benutzen, das ist billger und kleiner.
> ...



Hallo Computershooter,

vielen Dank für deine Nachricht. 
Mit Arduino ist mir bekannt. Hier geht es zwar um einen Modellbaumotor aber um eine Industrieapplikation.
Diese soll komplett mit SPS realisiert werden.
Dafür verwende ich nun die 750-670. Diese bringt auch (laut Herstellerangabe) die geforderte Frequenz und Pulsweite. Und die habe ich nun auch gekauft.
Eine Alternative wäre die 750-511. Diese eignet sich zur Ansteuerung von Ventilen. Verwendest du diese?
Kannst du mir bitte vielleicht eine Miniapplikation zur Verdeutlichung deren Verwendung zukommen lassen?

Viele Grüße
Inerax


----------



## computershooter (16 November 2015)

bedenke das die wago alles 24 volt ist (nur die encoder sind 5 volt.
und eine model servo ist nur 5 volt, also du brauchst ein paar widerstande um die richtige voltage zu geben.

ja es geht mit die klemme die du angebst.
schreibe dieses bericht in wago forum, dan bekommst du noch besser antwort.

fur den servo treiber bedenke timing,resolution. geschwindigkeit also eine art ramp function damit einen motor nicht ruckt und zuckt.
was passiert wenn die plc nicht schnell genug oder noch nicht pulse gibt.


----------



## Inerax (23 November 2015)

*Endlich funktioniert es!*

Es war irgendwie nicht leicht, die Handbücher nicht verständlich.
Aber mit WAGO Support und viel rumgemache funktioniert es nun.
Falls jemand noch mal das gleiche Problem hat - im Dateianhang ist die Lösung.
Die Hardwarebeschaltung ist unbedingt zu beachten.

Grüße
Inerax


----------



## donheppe (31 März 2019)

Ich stelle gerade meine Solaranlage auf eine Pumpe mit PWM Signal um.
Zum Steuer habe ich eine Wago 750-8212 und als klemme die 750-670 bei Codesys 2.3 funktioniert alles wunderbar.
Nur bei e!Cockpit das ich verwende sind die Bibliotheken komplet anderst.
Vielleicht hätte ja jemand einen Tipp wie man das realisieren kann.

Gruß donheppe


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (25 Mai 2019)

So habe ich das gelöst.
Allerdings mit einer 750-511 PWM Klemme und im Codesys2.3, sollte aber im e!Cockpit auf funktionieren.


----------

